# 15 weeks old kitten helps please



## tarots_mummy79 (Dec 23, 2008)

hi all
this is my first post so sorry if I say or do anything wrong or drone on and on but I have a wee problem... I have a beautiful kitten.. shes a 15 week old moggie(no breed) and shes started attacking EVERYTHING that moves.. :yikes :yikes.. and its starting to get really painful.. you cant even stroke her anymore without getting bite,scratched or clawed for your trouble.. she will even wrap herself around your arm if you try and pull away.. shes not been hurt.. stood on.. kicked or treated badly in anyway... it just started about a week ago.. so went from being a cute fluffy kitten to being a stalking tear away..

can someone please offer me some advice... please...

x lisa x


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

You're kitten is just displaying play aggression. The behaviors she is displaying need to be stopped, or else you are gonna have a big cat doing that to your arm soon enough, and it's not going to be as easy to control!

When kitten starts playing like that, try to divert her attention onto toys. If she wants to play rough, get her a stuffed animal to beat up. Once she is clinging and biting, just focus that energy onto the stuffed animal and wiggle it around once she had clung onto it. This should really get her wrestling with it! If she insists on attacking your hands/feet and continues scratching and biting them, then pick her up and put her in a neutral room or walk away- game over. Don't pay attention to her for a while, especially if she continues her naughty behavior. Soon enough she'll learn that if she wants to keep playing with or around you, she'll need to have some manners.


----------



## tarots_mummy79 (Dec 23, 2008)

thank you sooo much...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't suppose you have a picture of this wild kitten?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

15 weeks is around the age a young cat must practice, learn and use their hunting skills in earnest if they wish to survive. It is instinct, it isn't personal. Distracting them with toys before they jump on you is the best. Stopping your participation also lets them know you don't appreciate that behavior. It is perfectly okay to holler "Ouch!" or even hiss at the cat. Other members have suggested instead of pulling away from the attacking kitty, _push towards her_. It will suprprise and startle her because prey is supposed to try to get away and the cat's job is to try to keep it. Having something come towards her is not the usual reaction. I have even suggested spraying the bottom of pant legs or long sleeves of a shirt with "bitter apple", a deterrent with a sharp taste, because after a few times of the kitten/cat biting clothing and getting a mouthful of _that_ nasty taste and she'll stop pretty quickly.

So, the behavior is normal. The best way to handle it is to redirect it to things (toys) she can play rough with, instead of playing rough with her people. If she had another cat/kitten to play with, they would teach each other about controlling their bites/claws by hurting each other and learning how to play gently to avoid that.
Best of luck!
Heidi


----------



## tarots_mummy79 (Dec 23, 2008)

i have tried taking a picture of tarot but she a bit fast and the only time shes sill is when she sleeping and she just looks soo sweet but yess. i'll post one as soon as I resize one... and thank you all for your great advice i'll start using it straight away and hopefully i'll soon have a happy kitty....

a dont have another cat but i do have a rabbit.. tarot does try to rough play with him but he isn't having any of it and after 5 minutes turn sticks and hops back to his cage warning thumps as he goes...

thanks all again...

X L X


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kitten who have been taken too soon from their mother some times become bitters and dont have kitty mannners since the mom wasnt around to teach it. 

Be consistant with her and never hand play with her. Little kittens who are pistols need to be exercised a couple times a day. My kittens love the wand /string with feathers on it being swung around so they race and jump and eventually wear out! One of my friends kitten goes gaga over a long peacock feather. Flips in the air, chattering with excitement, racing back and forth trying to get it.

Cant wait to see pictures of this wee one.


----------

